# <div> layout in IE issues



## Millsy (Feb 4, 2005)

ok, Having this problem with IE and a layout for my top bar. 

Displays correctly in Opera and Firefox. Anyone know what the work around is to get it working with IE?

Should display in one bar, with a height of 82px. In IE for some reason, it adds a new line and places the flash animation on the lower line. 


http://www.virtual-hideout.net/vhtest/test.html


Code created in VS.net, attempted to muck with it in FrontPage’s Gui, but nothing seems to work.


----------



## Millsy (Feb 4, 2005)

fixed it myself.


went from This:


```
<div style=" width:100%; background-image:url('images/002.gif'); height: 82px;">
                    <img alt="Main banner" src="./images/vhbanner.jpg" />
                    <object style="margin-left:5%; margin-bottom:10px; width:40%; height:60px" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://lib1.store.vip.sc5.yahoo.com/lib/directron/overclock.swf" >
                   
</object><object style="background-image:url('images/002.gif'); height:82px; float:right;" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://www.virtual-hideout.net/vh_fan.swf" >

</object></div>
```
to this

```
<div style=" width:100%; background-image:url('images/002.gif'); height: 82px;">
               <div style="float:left;">     
<img alt="Main banner" src="./images/vhbanner.jpg" />
                    <object style="margin-left:5%; margin-bottom:10px; width:40%; height:60px" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://lib1.store.vip.sc5.yahoo.com/lib/directron/overclock.swf" >
                   
</object>
</div>

<div style="float:right;">
<object style="background-image:url('images/002.gif'); height:82px; width:150; " type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://www.virtual-hideout.net/vh_fan.swf" > 

</div>

</object></div>
```


----------

